# TRASH MAHAL Finally finished



## cljohnson (Jun 3, 2012)

I finished it late last night. Stuffed their little butts in the new hide and they woke up in a whole new world. 
Breakfast Buffet





Downstairs pool




Cool hide and heated hide










Custom staircase 




Duel basking sites 100 and 105




Two story humidifier











Lighting controls




The whole thing


----------



## Merlin M (Jun 3, 2012)

that looks really great!! well done!!!!


----------



## Mert (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow! Impressive!


----------



## Jacob (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks Great, i would never house them together tho.
Sulcatas are very aggressive and live fine alone, one will bully or even seriously injure the other one.


----------



## wellington (Jun 3, 2012)

I gotta say. That is one beautiful table. You did great work.


----------



## cljohnson (Jun 3, 2012)

Jacob said:


> Looks Great, i would never house them together tho.
> Sulcatas are very aggressive and live fine alone, one will bully or even seriously injure the other one.



Thanks 
I do know that now but not when I first decided to keep two. 
I have room outside for two enclosures and plan to separate them when they get older. 
So far so good though. Luckily they seem to get along quite well. 
They like to eat together hang out and sleep side by side. 
I do realize I'm playing with fire and I will separate them at the first sign of conflict. 
I just hope it will be when they are big enough to live outside.


----------



## froghaven5 (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow that is really nice!


----------



## cljohnson (Jun 3, 2012)

So far they seem to be enjoying themselves. 
They are cruising around Sulcata Style checking out every corner.


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow that's an amazing place you created for them! Great job!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice. You've put a lot of work into it.


----------



## Zamric (Jun 3, 2012)

Impressive!

I see your using almost the same light setup I have with the Thermostat, 2 basking lights, 2 CHEs and the Hide (altho I used heat cable for my hide instead of the heat mat like yours) Very Nice.... now to build THE OTHER ONE! hehehehe 

it's bigger than I thought.... 2 Questions...

1] How you gonna get it out next year when your little out grow it?

2] how do you get the little ones that hide under the ramp and behind the hide? even MY arms arn't that long!


----------



## morloch (Jun 3, 2012)

Very impressive!!!


----------



## cljohnson (Jun 3, 2012)

Zamric said:


> Impressive!
> 
> I see your using almost the same light setup I have with the Thermostat, 2 basking lights, 2 CHEs and the Hide (altho I used heat cable for my hide instead of the heat mat like yours) Very Nice.... now to build THE OTHER ONE! hehehehe
> 
> ...



#1 the base is separate from the cage. Both engineered to fit sideways through a standard door 

#2


----------



## Zamric (Jun 3, 2012)

cljohnson said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> > Impressive!
> ...



Awwwwww


----------



## tortadise (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## cljohnson (Jun 3, 2012)

Zamric said:


> Impressive!
> 
> I see your using almost the same light setup I have with the Thermostat, 2 basking lights, 2 CHEs and the Hide (altho I used heat cable for my hide instead of the heat mat like yours)
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 3, 2012)

Such a great job!


----------



## Tom (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow. That is fantastic. I don't think I've ever seen a better enclosure than that. I'm never showing pictures of mine again...

When they outgrow it you'll have to get a smaller species that will last in there for a while.


----------



## cljohnson (Jun 3, 2012)

Tom said:


> Wow. That is fantastic. I don't think I've ever seen a better enclosure than that. I'm never showing pictures of mine again...
> 
> When they outgrow it you'll have to get a smaller species that will last in there for a while.



That is my plan.
Just don't tell my wife. 
She thinks I should sell it.
The only problem is if I got $2,000 for it I'd make about 3 bucks an hour. 



Tom said:


> When they outgrow it you'll have to get a smaller species that will last in there for a while.



Maybe a Star. 
Similar diet and housing needs and they stay small.


----------



## Tom (Jun 3, 2012)

Hermanns? Russians?


----------



## cljohnson (Jun 3, 2012)

Tom said:


> Hermanns? Russians?



Yah I know the list is endless. 
I want one of each. 
I guess I better get busy building. 
When my wife complains I'm blaming you.


----------



## conservation (Jun 3, 2012)

Great job! By far the most thought out indoor enclosure I have seen. Once the Sulcatas out grow it, that would be great for Egyptian Tortoises!


----------



## Tom (Jun 3, 2012)

cljohnson said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Hermanns? Russians?
> ...



Well that's fine. MY wife blames me too. 





Pets101 said:


> Great job! By far the most thought out indoor enclosure I have seen. Once the Sulcatas out grow it, that would be great for Egyptian Tortoises!



Not just well thought out, well executed too.


----------



## cljohnson (Jun 4, 2012)

I guess now it's time to get to work on their outside yard.


----------



## tiff3grl (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow....very nice! I know there is always the chance of two sulcata's not getting along but I have been lucky in that department  My 5yr olds get along great still. I just hope it stays that way haha. It might help that I have both a male and female though.


----------



## Zamric (Jun 8, 2012)

tiff3grl said:


> Wow....very nice! I know there is always the chance of two sulcata's not getting along but I have been lucky in that department  My 5yr olds get along great still. I just hope it stays that way haha. It might help that I have both a male and female though.



Ours where good for 7 years....Cathie was heart broken when we had to rehome


----------



## chase thorn (Jun 25, 2012)

I have had my sulcatas for 15 years... They were hatchlings when we got them. Luckily they turned to be male and female! Never had a problem with aggression.


----------

